# Is this Puma repairable?



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

Floors can be the hardest and most expensive part to fix/repair on a raft, good luck!


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

They should have listed those problems in the ad. That's pretty messed up. That being said I wouldn't be too worried about the floor valve, you can buy a replacement valve if just the top half is broken. Worst case scenario you have to buy a new bladder.

The corroded zipper cars are an unknown situation to me. Not sure how hard they are to replace.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

It really doesn't look that bad. Not like new for sure. AIRE can hook you up with and new bladder. Valves/pressure valves are cheap and easy to replace. I sure you can figure something out to clean and wax those zippers. I've seen worse do amazing things.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Guess it depends on how good of a deal it was. If you stole the thing.... 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## T Bone (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks for the prompt replies. I tried to clean the floor zipper so I could inspect the problem with the bladder. They are beyond repair. It disintegrated in my hand. I contacted Aire service department. They are top notch! All parts are still available. I sent Ryder the service manager these photos and his guess is salt water corrosion. Repair bill estimate (high end) is just over $1k..... Bummer deal. I hope the seller will honor the deal and pay for a good portion of the repairs, or accept a return.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

$1000? They are $2,800 brand new. I think you would be better off getting your money back if you can. Might be worth putting a few hundred in it, but a $1000 seams a bit much for a older boat that wasn't taken very good care of. Boat looks like it is from the 90s maybe early 2000s (last 2 digits of the serial number will tell you the year).


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## T Bone (Sep 13, 2015)

Seller is a stand-up guy. He refunded 1/2 the price...I'm into this boat $500 now. I should be good to go by spring!


----------



## Riverbound (Oct 3, 2013)

Is that something that will get sent back to Aire to fix?


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Sounds pretty good at that price point! Seller probably didn't have experience to identify the gravity of those problems. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

How far is Zach Baird from you? I think I'd have him take a look too, might be cheaper. Aire is top notch, I'd assume he padded the estimate so you wouldn't ship it only to get a $1500 dollar estimate. Personally I'd baking soda the zipper cars and zippers and then get a fair amount of NRS inflatable boat cleaner and clean the shit out of it. Then see what you have.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Are the floor zipper cars corroded as well? If you can get the floor open the release valve repair should be easy and cheap. if you can get new zipper cars on the tracks you'll be in good shape with little out of pocket. I assume AIR's estimate includes replacing the zippers all together - a big job, hopefully it doesn't require that. Even if it does require that expense, you'll have a good raft with many years left for around 1/2 of retail.


----------



## T Bone (Sep 13, 2015)

Every zipper car on the boat is corroded like the pics. I spent a couple hours last night trying to clean and get the zipper cars moving. They all fell apart when trying to get them moving. The floor is now open, and I think the floor bladder just needs a new PRV. The bladder should be good. I did speak with Zach, he gave me some pointers on how to determine if the zippers need replacing or just the car. I'll get some parts ordered and give it a go.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Who needs zippers, fix the floor and sew that bitch shut. Water gets in the floor anyway. Why spend money on the old girl when you could gerry rig it and put that money into a new ride in a year or two. $500 into a og beater puma is proper dirtbag form.


----------



## T Bone (Sep 13, 2015)

k2. excellent point. I think it's spot on if the rubber were in bad shape. It's in amazingly excellent shape shape. My take right now at this moment in time is, fix it right, and I'm still only into it max of $1500. It should last my lifetime.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Fair enough, those skinny pumas are fun boats.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

k2andcannoli said:


> Fair enough, those skinny pumas are fun boats.


Are those things skinny enough to paddle? canoe or kayak?


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Not really, I mean you could...with a custom kayak paddle or something but no not really. It'd be fun to row, might actually be able to use the oars to brace instead of high siding because it's so narrow.


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

I paddled my Puma canoe style quite often. No kayak paddle though. Pumas are super fun boats. Great paddle rafts and easy to row. I never flipped mine as a paddle raft but flipped it lots of times with the oars. I think it was my always wanting to row it like a drift boat. I had a NRS frame on it and often rowed from the stern with 2-4 paddlers in front. I replaced that boat with a Maravia Spider. Just not the same. I miss the Puma. 


Jim


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

That's interesting- I always thought of the Spider as a better Puma. What do you not like about it?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

I like my Spider but it is bigger than the Puma. I also had the rigid foam floor and I loved that design. Until it started to sop water like a sponge. That was the ultimate reason I swapped it for the Spider. I also much prefer the simple thwart attachment of the Puma. I know some, maybe most like the Maravia design but I think it is a pita.



















I should add that my Spider is the same size as a Super Puma. 

Jim


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

How's the stability compare between the two- allowing for the added size of the Spider

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

I think the Spider is more stable. The Puma seemed pretty good too. With the skinny boats you need to hit the meaty waves and holes square and hard. Big haystack waves are handled easily. I haven't utilized my Spider the same way as I did my Puma. I can tell you the Puma was an amazing paddle raft and I took it through some big water that way. My Spider may be as good or better but I haven't used it as a paddle raft except for a few times as an R-2 set up, which it did perform very well. Back when I had my Puma I didn't think to sit side by side in the center. Whenever we R-2 back then it was canoe style. 


Jim


----------



## T Bone (Sep 13, 2015)

UPS just dropped off Purple Nurple. 

Ryder and his service staff at AIRE did a knockout job. Every zipper is brand new.

Looks like new boat. We should enjoy many more years out of it.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

What a great job! Gotta love the magic they can work. Lots of Aire haters but that design really makes keeping an older raft serviceable possible. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

Looks very nice. You will love that boat. 


Jim


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

So how much did it cost to ship too and fro, plus repairs?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

Great customer service and quality products. A friend of mine had the same issue with a 9 year old Lynx he used in saltwater. They put all new zips and even put stainless cars in it for no charge.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks nice! Now take it out and let us know how you like it.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## T Bone (Sep 13, 2015)

Sherpa9543 said:


> So how much did it cost to ship too and fro, plus repairs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Shipping each direction was $68 (UPS). Parts and labor = $750


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Bad news is in the grand scheme of things you over paid. Good news is you won't miss the money and you have a great little boat that will last a long time. I like mine a lot and use it for all sorts of stuff (work and play, fishing, multiday, river surveys).


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

JCKeck1 said:


> Time to find out who are the men. Gore in November! I'd entertain Saturday also. Who's in?
> Joe
> 303 594 9733


He did get a partial refund from the seller

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

12-1300 for a boat that is as good as new is not an over pay. 


Jim


----------

